# Some pictures of my foster/furrever kitty, Noodles



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

They're all from my cell phone, but they came out remarkably well for a cell phone. I have a Samsung Galaxy Rush.

Anyway, without further ado, here's Mr. Noodles:


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Phones these days have pretty decent cameras in them. I take a lot with mine too and I'm a photographer!

Mr. Noodles is quite the handsome boy. You seem to have captured his personality perfectly!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Man, I love tabbies. 

So foster/furrrever kitty ... does this mean a foster that became permanent?


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Aww cute! Is this the one that got bonded to your other kitty?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

NebraskaCat said:


> Man, I love tabbies.
> 
> So foster/furrrever kitty ... does this mean a foster that became permanent?


Not yet. I'm still looking for a home for him, but I think he's here to stay.



JungliBillis said:


> Aww cute! Is this the one that got bonded to your other kitty?


He's not bonded with anyone, but my other four cats have excepted him, more or less. They're not thrilled that he's so rambunctious, though. But they do tolerate him and will let him know when he'd out of line.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Ok, I only now remembered that you'd changed the name a while ago ... this handsome fellow was once Spartan, right?


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Love tabbies. He's beautiful!! How long have you had him?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

NebraskaCat said:


> Ok, I only now remembered that you'd changed the name a while ago ... this handsome fellow was once Spartan, right?


Right you are! Noodles seems to fit him better than Spartan. :grin:


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Tiliqua said:


> Love tabbies. He's beautiful!! How long have you had him?


Since February 19. We're trying to find him a home, but I think he's here to stay...at least I hope so.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

He's got such an expressive face! There's something about the shape of his nose and mouth that make it look like he's pouting just slightly. It's beyond cute.  

When you say you think he'll be staying with you, is that because you think he'd have a hard time getting adopted out or because you want to keep him? (no, really, it's a serious question!)


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

spirite said:


> He's got such an expressive face! There's something about the shape of his nose and mouth that make it look like he's pouting just slightly. It's beyond cute.
> 
> When you say you think he'll be staying with you, is that because you think he'd have a hard time getting adopted out or because you want to keep him? (no, really, it's a serious question!)


It's because I want to keep him. He's endeared himself to all of the humans and he's such a love muffin.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Awww, he looks a bit like my feral girl Arwen, adorable! I took in a stray boy in December, and in the process of looking for a home for him, I fell madly in love with him. It was hard not to when he was always in my lap and always purring.....they are not stupid, they know just what to do to make you fall in love. I told myself I would not have 3 cats in my house, but when it came down to it, I couldn't get rid of him. Each person that I found that was interested in him, I found something wrong with. One was my sister, who is the kind of person who always leaves her doors wide open and has a cat who goes inside and out and I quickly nixed that one because I knew he needed to be an indoor cat, and she lived too close to a busy road. Then I found excuses with everyone else...he became quite popular when people found out what a cuddle bug lap cat he was. We are happy we kept him. I hope yours gets to stay too


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

He's a gorgeous boy and would be an asset to your household I'm sure :razz:


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

He is such a good looking cat! And a love sponge, too. I doubt I could part with him either. I could never foster.

Mylita


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

You'd have to change your name to my5kitties!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

When we added Momo 2 years ago, I became my4kitties. Before then, I was my3kitties.


----------



## Emph66 (Mar 28, 2013)

Great shots and a beautiful kitty.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

JungliBillis said:


> You'd have to change your name to my5kitties!





my5kitties said:


> When we added Momo 2 years ago, I became my4kitties. Before then, I was my3kitties.


Well, it's official. Noodles is here to stay. And you may or may not have noticed from my postings on other areas of Cat Forum that my name is now my5kitties. I am a happy girl. :heart:heart:heart:heart:heart<--- a heart for each cat.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Hahaha my5kitties! So funny. You used to be my3kitties! Your home is filled with preciousness. I only have 2, and it's already overloaded with cuteness. I can't imagine how you can stand being surrounded with 2.5 times that cuteness! I think I say "Aww" at least 10 times a day already.


----------



## Cozmo (Apr 22, 2013)

So CUTE!! Wow, I'm jealous ... I want your cat, and your phone


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

He's a very handsome fellow- wondering how he got his name?


----------

